# Comment choisir la taille de police par défaut ?



## phananh (4 Janvier 2010)

Sur un Mac, j'ai toujours problème de choisir la taille de police. 
Dans les pages web Safari, Firefox..., la taille de police sont souvent trop petit, et je dois souvent zoomer + zoomer +....
Mais encore pire dans les logiciels comme Photoshop, Aperture ect... je ne peut même pas zoomer, tant dis que les lettre encore trop petit comme des fourmis !.

J'espère quel qu'un peuvent m'aider de trouver la fonction( comme sous Windows) pour régler la taille de police par défaut ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Janvier 2010)

Ne mélangeons pas tout sur les logiciels d'image choisir une taille de police n'a pas de sens, en effet si ton document fait 600 px de haut et un autre de 1200 px un meme police de 12 ne rendra pas pareil sur ta page à l'écran.


Tu peux régler la taille des polices pour les logiciels dans les préférences de ceux-ci


----------



## Flibust007 (4 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que tu parles, plus simplement, des polices par défaut utilisées par le système et non de celles qui sont particulières à un logiciel ou l'autre.
Essaye avec Tinkertool à télécharger ici :

http://www.bresink.com/osx/TinkerTool.html

Ce logiciel doit encore être adapté - pour certaines fonctions - à Snow Leopard.
Mais pour ce qui concerne les polices, il est parfaitement opérationnel.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Janvier 2010)

phananh a dit:


> Sur un Mac, j'ai toujours problème de choisir la taille de police.
> Dans les pages web Safari, Firefox..., la taille de police sont souvent trop petit, et je dois souvent zoomer + zoomer +....
> Mais encore pire dans les logiciels comme Photoshop, Aperture ect... je ne peut même pas zoomer, tant dis que les lettre encore trop petit comme des fourmis !.
> 
> J'espère quel qu'un peuvent m'aider de trouver la fonction( comme sous Windows) pour régler la taille de police par défaut ?



tu peut aussi dans les préférences système - Moniteur - Changer la résolution de l'écran ce qui a pour effet de modifier la taille du texte par défaut.
c'est un pis aller, mais c'est ce que je fait au boulot... ça m'a évité de changer de lunettes 
cordialement JP


----------



## phananh (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci de vos réponses !



jp.pilet a dit:


> tu peut aussi dans les préférences système - Moniteur - Changer la résolution de l'écran ce qui a pour effet de modifier la taille du texte par défaut.
> c'est un pis aller, mais c'est ce que je fait au boulot... ça m'a évité de changer de lunettes
> cordialement JP



Mais ce n'est pas le cas. 
J'utilise un new iMac 27". C'est un "super Full HD" avec la résolution 2560 x 1440p. A cette résolution les images + texte très net et très fin, mais plus petit, par ce que l'espace de travail plus grand. Si je descend la résolution, bien sur que la taille de police augment mais avec bavure. Comme on dit l'écran LED fabriqué à la manière qu'il fonction optimal a la résolution natif, donc ce n'est pas avantage que l'on modifier la résolution natif pour perdre la qualité affichage.
Je crois qu'il y a une fonction similaire de Windows pour changer la taille de police mais je sais pas Ou est elle ?
Ce n'est pas posible pour un Mac, non ?


----------



## claud (4 Janvier 2010)

phananh a dit:


> Je crois qu'il y a une fonction similaire de Windows pour changer la taille de police
> Ce n'est pas posible pour un Mac, non ?


C'est effectivrment un "avantage" que j'ai découvert sur Vista et qui n'existe pas sur mac OS X


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

claud a dit:


> C'est effectivrment un "avantage" que j'ai découvert sur Vista et qui n'existe pas sur mac OS X


Et les *options de présentation du bureau*, ça existait déjà dans Mac OS bien avant la sortie de Vista, non ? (Faire un clic droit ou Ctrl+clic sur le bureau, puis «_Afficher les options de présentation_»)

En tout cas, j'ai pu changer la taille par défaut des caractères dès l'achat de mon premier Mac.


Par ailleurs, comme ça a déjà été dit, la taille des caractères peut souvent être modifiée au niveau des applications, et si l'on voit mal les textes, c'est probablement qu'on a choisi une résolution d'écran inadaptée, beaucoup trop fine pour sa vue (c'est pourtant une chose qu'on est censé vérifier avant d'acheter un écran).


----------



## AnnC21 (4 Janvier 2010)

J'ai changé pour firefox car effectivement pour lire confortablement sur internet la police était un peu trop petite sur un MBP 13" (et pourtant je suis myope :rateau: )

Je ne me souviens plus exactement où c'était (je suis sous PC au boulot là tout de suite...) mais grosso modo faut aller fouiller dans les outils/options et modifier la taille de la police par défaut dans contenu (je suis passée de 13 à 15 ou 16 et c'est bon, d'ailleurs je viens de voir que sur mon PC je suis à 16 en fait...).

Pour les autres applis je ne sais pas, c'était la seule pour laquelle ça me posait soucis (en même temps j'ai pas encore installé toshop...)


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> J'ai changé pour firefox car effectivement pour lire confortablement sur internet la police était un peu trop petite sur un MBP 13" (et pourtant je suis myope :rateau: )


*Cmd*+*+* ne suffisait pas sous Safari ? On arrive pourtant à multiplier la taille des caractères par trois.


----------

